
Is Facebook Just a Platform? A Lawyer to the Stars Says No - anarbadalov
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/21/world/europe/facebook-libel-paul-tweed.html
======
anarbadalov
Hat tip to Adrian Chen for posting the quote below on Twitter. Surely, nothing
can go wrong.

"In a February debate over revenge porn televised on the Irish national
broadcaster, Mr. Tweed squared off against Niamh Sweeney, Facebook’s policy
chief for Ireland. Ms. Sweeney said that one way Facebook was trying to
address the issue was by inviting individuals to preemptively submit naked or
other embarrassing pictures of themselves so the company’s software could
block efforts to post the images. (A pilot program is underway in Australia.)"

